# Electric bikes. Is it just me?



## mickle (21 Sep 2007)

I have a feeling that my confessing to owning a pedelec will be greeted with hoots of derision by you 'serious' cyclists. 

I was given our ex-fleet Giant LaFree electric bike. I asked how much we'd sell it for and Jim said I could have it! Its got to be worth £800! A to B magazine consider it to be one of the finest lecky bikes ever made. Result!
The reason I wanted it is that I seem to have developed some as yet undiagnosed joint pain in my knees and hips, riding anything more than 5 miles brings it on and riding the LaFree allows me to commute to work (rather than drive my very lovely Corrado). As we are a company which promotes cycling, riding to work is clearly a good thing. I used it on the Company of Cyclists holiday in the Wolds this year riding at the back of the 'slow' group it was fantastic for pushing any tail enders up the hills or back to the bunch.

Pedelecs drive through the transmission so one has to be pedaling for it to assist. Lecky bikes are restricted to 15mph, the origional LaFree had a wheel magnet and sensor to enable it to sense how fast it was going and cut the power. It was easy to 'de-restrict' it just by removing the magnet. My later model has an internal sensor and I have managed to trick it by installing a 13t sprocket in place of the stock 16t. Now it cuts out around 18mph 

I am in the process of 'hot-rodding' mine, its now got faster tyres and some parts upgrades. The battery and motor weigh a ton, theres no getting round that but I would still like it to go faster. I know little about electrics, does anyone know what else I can do to hot it up a bit?


----------



## col (21 Sep 2007)

Sounds great fun,have you got any pics?


----------



## mickle (24 Sep 2007)

No, but Ill see what I can do. Was talking to a chap today who reckons that there are electric bikes on german roads capable 25mph!!!!!! Good lord!! Thats like SO illegal.


----------



## Arch (25 Sep 2007)

Yes, it's a great bike - and because you still have to pedal, you're still benefitting from the movement in your joints, even if the amount of pressure you have to put on them is reduced...

Plus, it doesn't instantly look electric - at first glance, it's just another bike...

As for hotting it up, well, we must have another beer and curry night, and you can go for prawn vindaloo again...


----------



## Canrider (25 Sep 2007)

One word: Ultracapacitor.
Actually, three words: Ultracapacitor, seat belt.

Whee!


----------



## palinurus (25 Sep 2007)

Bargain!. 

If I had one of those I'd use it for the commute every friday, I'm usually knackered by the end of the week, it'd be ideal.


----------



## Valiant (12 Oct 2007)

If you wanna make it lighter, you can spends hundreds or thousands on lighter battery technology. But look in the bright side, for the ammount of assistance you get, you've got the increased weight to take uphill


----------



## Abitrary (14 Oct 2007)

Way to go mickle... I love the idea of more people just realising they don't need to use cars

I do a 10 mile round trip commute, but to some people at the office, I look a bit eccentric

sometimes people with long car commutes squint at me with mistrust when I tell them they could do the same journey on an electric pushbike, in not that much more time

I don't want to save the world, I just want to make smart arses who don't know an eccentric from their elbow, become eccentric themselves, so I can reject them


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Oct 2007)

I bought my Mother in law an American "ElectriCruiser" - an ex demo from Bike Culture

She loves it as it gives her a lot more mobility at 82 than she would be capable without the assist and an independence that public transport does not offer.

However the machine is driven by a throttle and designed to convey large Americans.

As a small slight pensioner she can easily get 20 mph out of it!


----------



## velocidad (25 Nov 2007)

i have a lot of time for electric bikes, used one myself for some time. it allowed me to cycle (with all the benefits there of) when my health was not up to a 'normal' cycle. i used a currie electro-drive kit on a trek 6500 mtb, looked pretty good too.
no pciture of it on the trek, but here's one of the currie on the trice classic i used to have.

cheers, velocidad.


----------



## mickle (25 Nov 2007)

Saw that set up on a couple of bike at Eurobike. Is it any good?


----------



## Amanda P (26 Nov 2007)

Doesn't give a lot of hard info, but this article indicates that it's not just you.


----------



## col (26 Nov 2007)

I like the idea of an electric bike,not arriving at work sweaty,and no facilities to clean up,and the sink full of oil.And a chilled trip home,could even get rid of the car possibly.But 15 mph is a bit restrictive i think?


----------



## col (7 Sep 2008)

Thought id reincarnate this thread,as i have seen a couple of electric bikes lately flying along,and wondered if anyone else has one?Im interested in how they perform over time,and how long to charge whats the ups whats the downs,seriously interested in one.


----------



## RedBike (7 Sep 2008)

My father has one. He uses it very infrequently. It was brought for him because he's very overweight and I wanted to get him out exercising. 

The battery now only last about half of what it did when new. You'd be lucky to get 10miles out of it on a charge. 

It has a 180w motor and 20" wheels. Must weigh in at about 25kg (ton weight!) Even with the motor assisting he seems to crall along at a painfull 8/10mph on the flat and he has to push it up most hills.


----------



## RedBike (7 Sep 2008)

A few years ago I used to regularly get passed by a elderly guy on an electric bike when I commuted to work . 

I got so annoyed at being passed I even started commuting on my time trial bike. Full disc wheel, areo helmet the works and he would still leave me for dust.


----------



## Night Train (7 Sep 2008)

Electric bikes are a good thing if it gets people out and about. I'd really like one. Actually I have the motor from one and I also have a  scooter thingy to play with. I may do something with the bits I have if I have time.


----------



## Riding in Circles (8 Sep 2008)

I have sold a couple of trikes with SRAM electric assist, they work well, I am always looking at what is on offer to best supplement the trikes, it extends peoples cycling lifespan and can extend the practical commuting range and terrain a lot, so far I have resisted even though I have a duff knee.


----------



## domtyler (8 Sep 2008)

I want to be able to keep up with urban traffic permanently, that means the capacity to cycle at forty miles an hour uphill. If something was available to enable me to achieve this by putting in the same amount of effort as I currently do I would snap it up in a flash.


----------



## LLB (8 Sep 2008)

domtyler said:


> I want to be able to keep up with urban traffic permanently, that means the capacity to cycle at forty miles an hour uphill. If something was available to enable me to achieve this by putting in the same amount of effort as I currently do I would snap it up in a flash.



There is, but it's not cycling


----------



## Night Train (8 Sep 2008)

linfordlunchbox said:


> There is, but it's not cycling


But this is!

My prefered vehicle for inspiration if the AeroRider.


----------



## LLB (8 Sep 2008)

Night Train said:


> But this is!
> 
> My prefered vehicle for inspiration if the AeroRider.



Like the Aerorider.

My first moped was a PC50 (next one on I'd imagine) when I was 14 (field bike), bloody hard work pedalling it though. It was bright orange and we nicknamed it 'the fish' as it would make a plopping noise on tickover after the exhaust fell off


----------



## domtyler (8 Sep 2008)

My dad had a Puch Maxi at one time that my mate and I used to take out in the evenings for a burn around the lanes unbeknownst to him. Unfortunately I had to come clean when I crashed it into the garden wall and mashed up the frame. It is safe to say he was not pleased that day!


----------



## palinurus (8 Sep 2008)

A friend and I got a Puch maxi from a jumble sale. There was jelly in the fuel tank. Cleaned that out and it was a runner. I remember taking it in turns to ride it up a bit of the M25 (while under construction)

Brown it was, lovely.


----------



## decoherance (16 Sep 2008)

I own a Kalkhoff Pro Connect which I recently bought from www.50cycles.com There's no real reason for me owning an electric bike other than the fact that I'm a lazy git. I have always cycled to work and there is a long hill which I have always struggled with but since I got the Pro Connect its been a breeze. I love the bike for many reasons but one of its main advantages imo is the weight, meaning I can turn the power off and it feels like a normal bike. With the power on the torque assist is always adjusting itself to match what I put in making hills feel like the flat. For a lazy person like myself who dosnt drive and dosnt want to turn up to work worn out and sweaty, its one of the best purchases I've made.


----------



## col (16 Sep 2008)

decoherance said:


> I own a Kalkhoff Pro Connect which I recently bought from www.50cycles.com There's no real reason for me owning an electric bike other than the fact that I'm a lazy git. I have always cycled to work and there is a long hill which I have always struggled with but since I got the Pro Connect its been a breeze. I love the bike for many reasons but one of its main advantages imo is the weight, meaning I can turn the power off and it feels like a normal bike. With the power on the torque assist is always adjusting itself to match what I put in making hills feel like the flat. For a lazy person like myself who dosnt drive and dosnt want to turn up to work worn out and sweaty, its one of the best purchases I've made.




I really like the look and sound of these,how is it for lasting use,and how easy to charge?Any thing that is a minus?


----------



## decoherance (17 Sep 2008)

col said:


> I really like the look and sound of these,how is it for lasting use,and how easy to charge?Any thing that is a minus?



I havnt actually run the battery down yet. My commute is about 4 miles each way and I will charge it every couple of days or so but I'm sure I could get a lot more out of it, they say if run in economy mode it can go for 50 miles. Charging takes around 5 hours from empty but as I say I havnt run it empty yet, It usually takes me 1 1/2 to 2 hours when I charge it. The battery weighs about the same as a bag of sugar and is really easy to take out, you also get a 2 year warranty on it, which is good as most other electric bikes give you a 6 month warranty. Tbh I cant think of any down sides to it yet, its basically the same as a normal bike other than the electrics so if anything goes wrong any bike shop should be able to fix it, plus if any thing goes wrong with the electrics 50cycles will deal with it. Well worth looking into if your thinking of getting an electric bike imo.


----------



## col (17 Sep 2008)

decoherance said:


> I havnt actually run the battery down yet. My commute is about 4 miles each way and I will charge it every couple of days or so but I'm sure I could get a lot more out of it, they say if run in economy mode it can go for 50 miles. Charging takes around 5 hours from empty but as I say I havnt run it empty yet, It usually takes me 1 1/2 to 2 hours when I charge it. The battery weighs about the same as a bag of sugar and is really easy to take out, you also get a 2 year warranty on it, which is good as most other electric bikes give you a 6 month warranty. Tbh I cant think of any down sides to it yet, its basically the same as a normal bike other than the electrics so if anything goes wrong any bike shop should be able to fix it, plus if any thing goes wrong with the electrics 50cycles will deal with it. Well worth looking into if your thinking of getting an electric bike imo.



Thanks for that decoherance,how long have you had it,just curious as to the batteries life span and if it loses much power over time?


----------



## decoherance (17 Sep 2008)

col said:


> Thanks for that decoherance,how long have you had it,just curious as to the batteries life span and if it loses much power over time?



I've had the bike for about 3 months now. I'm told the battery should last a good 4-5 years. One of the reasons I went with the Pro Connect is that it has a Panasonic battery/motor which I've read good things about. The panasonic battery seems to be the best on the market atm and the fact it has a 2 year warranty sort of clinched it for me. So if I am losing a lot of power within those 2 years I'll just get a new one. There's a bit of blurb about the battery here http://www.50cycles.com/info_lith.shtml


----------



## col (17 Sep 2008)

decoherance said:


> I've had the bike for about 3 months now. I'm told the battery should last a good 4-5 years. One of the reasons I went with the Pro Connect is that it has a Panasonic battery/motor which I've read good things about. The panasonic battery seems to be the best on the market atm and the fact it has a 2 year warranty sort of clinched it for me. So if I am losing a lot of power within those 2 years I'll just get a new one. There's a bit of blurb about the battery here http://www.50cycles.com/info_lith.shtml



Thanks again,definitely like the look of these.


----------



## redcogs (3 Oct 2008)

i have installed an electric hub kit on to my bike only recently.

Verdict?

Fantastic. i should have done it long ago. Its ability to 'level out the hills' and to enable a slightly faster average has meant that i can cover more distance in the same period of cycling, and do it with a greater degree of comfort and satisfaction. Previously, i was in the habit of a daily 10 miler, after which i was absolutely sweat soaked and in need of a recouperative sit down. Now, with the thumb throttle used intelligently, i easily cover 20 miles, and remain comparitively sweat free, and can still stand up when the ride is over.

i cycle to try to retain a degree of physical fitness (i've a cardiac condition and a knee disability), so its important that i aerobically exercise to keep the old cardio pulmonary in good fettle, but without over exertion. The electric option enables just that.

i'd caution against a 500 watt job though Domtyler. They are apparently capable of really high speeds in excess of 30 mph on the flat. The legal limitation is i think 15 mph without pedal assistance, which seems quite reasonable under most circumstances.

i've yet to hear a complaint from anyone who has properly experienced the leccy option.


----------



## redcogs (4 Oct 2008)

Leccy bikes often have brake levers that cut off the power via a microswitch - but if yer pissed, i suppose the brake's can feel to be less important.


----------



## BobWales (23 Dec 2008)

I happen to think Electric Bikes have an excellent future for a number of reasons - cheap, affordable transport, no emissions, good for the less fit and great in hilly areas.

I loved cycling as a teenager and needed to cycle when I first started work. But since moving to the Peak District and spending so much time in a car, cycling is now something I do when I have the time and I have become much less fit. In particular I have "bad knees"...

I have an electric bike now and find the joy has come back to cycling. I can cycle with half the effort - still enjoying the wind in my hair and the contact with the world, and gradually build my fitness level again.

The bike I have is a pedal assist, meaning I can add as much effort as I want, but still cope easily with the hills around me.

I chose the bike through a recommendation from a friend who has one and found it reliable. He imported his from Holland for a small fortune, but I tracked down the European importer and have paid only £600 for mine. I know the bike, called Juicy Bike has recently become on sale in the UK and compares well to bikes costing £900 or more. If you can find it I can thoroughly recommend!


----------



## BobWales (15 Jan 2009)

Update: Found Juicy Bikes at www.juicybike.co.uk - they also supply electric bicycle kits, a wheel with hub motor, electric control, throttle and a lithium battery. 36V, 250W 10Ah £410


----------



## LLB (15 Jan 2009)

User76 said:


> I went to the pub last night, and a chap pitched up on of those electric bikes from a sunday supplement. He was already pretty pissed, and he rode past the back door and straight into the wall



There are 2 people in my work who own electric bikes.

The 1st got his because a lower back problem meant he couldn't sit in a car for any length of time.

The 2nd got his because he lost his license through drink driving.

The 3rd (the company Yoghurt knitter) who is waiting for delivery of an electric bike from a company in Oxfordshire, is getting it because he is now up to 9 points on his license for speeding, and wants to reduce this risk further until the existing points are spent.


----------



## tyred (15 Jan 2009)

I don't need an electric bike but I think they are a brilliant idea. I was the LBS on Saturday and they were building one for a customer. I'm not sure what brand but it had a step through frame similar to a Raleigh 20 with the battery pack under the saddle and a hub motor. It looked a decent quality piece of kit and shop owner was telling me they sell quite a few nowadays, mostly to people who have lost their licence through drink driving! It can do about 20MPH and has a range of 25 -35 miles depending on how much you use the battery but it is purely electric assist and you need to pedal to make it move. Apparently, because the sensor to tell it that you're pedalling is in the bottom bracket, you can take the chain of and use it as a purely electric bike, just turn the pedals gently! An impressive piece of kit I thought (it is heavy though) and the shop owner says that he has been selling bikes for over twenty years and he has never had a product which can put a smile on the face of everyone who takes one out for a test ride before.

For now, I want to work on my fitness on a normal bike but if I lived in a town, I think I would definitely get one.


----------



## another_dave_b (15 Jan 2009)

RedBike said:


> A few years ago I used to regularly get passed by a elderly guy on an electric bike when I commuted to work .



He's keeping well, he passed me last Monday morning.


----------



## stevew (20 Jan 2009)

Good place for e-bike info is over on this forum:-
http://www.pedelecs.co.uk/forum/
Most threads seem to attract sensible debate.


----------



## LLB (20 Jan 2009)

The guy who has 9 points on his license for speeding turned up on this today.

He seemed dead keen on it and reckoned it took him 35 minutes to cover 11 miles which is fairly respectable. The question for me is how long will the Li-Ion batteries last given the diminishing life which my laptop and phone batteries give after a year of use, and how much for replacements


----------



## bonk man (20 Jan 2009)

One of my friends is a windmill generator designer and has dabbled in electric motors and possibilities for as long as I can remember.

He turned up at my house one afternoon with this bmx type thing with a car battery lashed to the rack and one of his motors driving the rear wheel.... With the right gearing it would have done 80 mph, it was lethal. I was used to riding liquid cooled Yamaha 350s and the like but this thing was truly terrifying. Wheelying was its thing with the gearing it had on it, 0-30 in about 4 seconds. I wonder if he still has the thing...... I do hope so


----------



## LLB (20 Jan 2009)

bonk man said:


> One of my friends is a windmill generator designer and has dabbled in electric motors and possibilities for as long as I can remember.
> 
> He turned up at my house one afternoon with this bmx type thing with a car battery lashed to the rack and one of his motors driving the rear wheel.... With the right gearing it would have done 80 mph, it was lethal. I was used to riding liquid cooled Yamaha 350s and the like but this thing was truly terrifying. Wheelying was its thing with the gearing it had on it, 0-30 in about 4 seconds. I wonder if he still has the thing...... I do hope so



350LC, proper hooligans bike


----------



## bonk man (20 Jan 2009)

lets not get started on those deathtraps....


----------



## LLB (21 Jan 2009)

bonk man said:


> lets not get started on those deathtraps....



The throttle goes both ways. Whilst not up top modern standards on brakes (or emissions ) , they are still very capable machines


----------



## Arch (10 Feb 2009)

tyred said:


> For now, I want to work on my fitness on a normal bike but if I lived in a town, I think I would definitely get one.



I'm not sure why living in a town would justify an electric bike, if you don't need one otherwise?

They can be a great aid for all sorts of reasons, I agree. I don't get the 'town' bit?


----------



## tyred (10 Feb 2009)

Arch said:


> I'm not sure why living in a town would justify an electric bike, if you don't need one otherwise?
> 
> They can be a great aid for all sorts of reasons, I agree. I don't get the 'town' bit?



It would surely make all the starting and stopping much easier.


----------



## stranger (10 Feb 2009)

I bought a Powabyke that was about a year old, from E-bay, some four years ago now, and the batteries have JUST needed to be replaced. 

But other things on it are also beginning to 'pack up'. Like the ignition barrel and the throttle twist handle. 

So maybe five years is their expected life-span. 

The batteries (3x12v) were £60 apiece. They look like motorbike batteries to me. The trottle twist was £20. An easy fix. But I am still frowning and muttering over the ignition barrel. It LOOKS straightforward enough--but it ain't 'alf a fiddly job. I am seriously thinking of taking it to the local dealer and to let them 'fiddle' with it. It might need some special tool that I don't have. 

But I have to admit that I just LOVE the thing. I make no excuses for having it or using it. I just LIKE it. It saves me a lot of blood, sweat and tears--never to mention fuel too. I couldn't manage half the journeys that I do on it, on my regular 'pedal bike.'


----------



## stranger (10 Feb 2009)

stevew said:


> Good place for e-bike info is over on this forum:-
> http://www.pedelecs.co.uk/forum/
> Most threads seem to attract sensible debate.




But how do you 'get in?' I registered there four days ago and I still can't post my query. Says I am in a queue. 

So if you are in a hurry for an answer--------maybe that's not the place.


----------



## Arch (10 Feb 2009)

tyred said:


> It would surely make all the starting and stopping much easier.



Oh, I suppose so, good point.


----------



## mickle (10 Feb 2009)

It will really make starting and stopping easier if or when the boffins get regenerative braking off the drawing board. Dreadfully inefficient at the mo. I am hoping for a 'trickle down' from F1 KERS.


----------



## Savannah (16 Mar 2009)

I've got an electric bike too. Its a Sparta Ion. I can't confess to having any aches or pains but just thought it would be a great way to get around instead of driving. It helps with fitness and you don't need any special clothing. I've lost weight and increased my fitness level & am really enjoying getting around on it.


----------



## Trumpettom001 (3 Jul 2009)

My local bike shop has a thing called the GoCycle - It looks like a prop from startrek (not sure if thats a good or bad thing really).... it has a continous 250W motor, which looks to me to be a little illegal in the UK, as the peak limit is 250, continuous rating is supposed to be 200W under power. It also has a top speed of 20mph (the UK legal limit is 15mph with electric power)..... anyone know anything about how they get around this, as I want an electric bike, but 200W is just too slow for my liking..


----------



## CopperBrompton (3 Jul 2009)

Depends how keen you are to be 100% legal. On the grand scheme of offences for which you are likely to be prosecuted, using a slightly over-powered electric bicycle has to rank somewhere below failing to practice archery on a Sunday.


----------



## Bigtwin (3 Jul 2009)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> using a slightly over-powered electric bicycle has to rank somewhere below failing to practice archery on a Sunday.



Friend of mine got 15 years for that. He was all of a quiver. Banged up with Fletcher he was.

Mind you, turned up to court on an overpowered lekkie bicycle. Beak was onto him like a short. Got a long sentence, judge was really cross. Made a bolt for it, butt no luck. Good think he had another string to his bow when he got out or could have got shafted. Load of bull I thought. I wouldn't mind, but the costs of it was a taxonomy. I mean taxophily. Bugger it.


----------



## CopperBrompton (3 Jul 2009)

That's certainly an 'arrowing story.


----------



## Chonker (4 Jul 2009)

How about this for a stealth install?

http://www.gruberassist.com/english/downloads/spot-gruber-assist/

Or I was really impressed with this guy's work
http://www.recumbents.com/WISIL/shumaker/default.htm

there's videos of him haring past on page 2


----------



## palinurus (4 Jul 2009)

Chonker said:


> How about this for a stealth install?
> 
> http://www.gruberassist.com/english/downloads/spot-gruber-assist/



Damn! it's going to be hard to resist sneaking one of those into my cyclocross bike.


----------



## Bigtwin (4 Jul 2009)

Chonker said:


> Or I was really impressed with this guy's work
> http://www.recumbents.com/WISIL/shumaker/default.htm
> 
> there's videos of him haring past on page 2



That really is a hats off project - quiet fantastic.


----------



## palinurus (4 Jul 2009)

Chonker said:


> Or I was really impressed with this guy's work
> http://www.recumbents.com/WISIL/shumaker/default.htm
> 
> there's videos of him haring past on page 2



Umm. Christ, that's pretty good. 

It appears to be very quick.


----------



## CopperBrompton (4 Jul 2009)

And that's apparently 35mph. Imagine if he'd stuck to Plan A and been able to do 55mph on the flat. :-)


----------



## TopCat (6 Jul 2009)

That guys put some work into that bike/motor. The only thing wrong with lecky bikes is the battery running out.

There must be some way of charging the battery while you peddle or freewheel downhill?

I remember seeing a youtube vid of a guy in a home made beach buggy type thing which was lecky powered. He only pedaled every now and then to charge his batts. Need to see if I can find that vid?

Regards
Tom


----------



## Trumpettom001 (29 Jul 2009)

google "golden motor" mickle.... THEY'VE DONE ITT!!!! WOOOO!!!!!! sorry, seem to have got a little over excited there.. anyway yeah, the bofs at goldn motor have designed a system that recharges whilst you brake - but I don't know whether it trickle charges.... only problem is that if you press the brakes while you don't have the battery in place, the current SURGES into the speed controller circuitry, and causes it to blow - bye bye 100-ish quid.... they've now fixed this problem by adding a capacitor into the battery, that even if the key is disengaged, it still allows current to pass.


----------

